# Your longest lasting friendship(s)



## applecruncher (May 7, 2018)

What's your longest lasting friendship? (IRL not online)  

(when/how did you first connect, do you live in the same area, any hurdles, why do you think you've remained friends so long, what would be a deal breaker, etc.)

Mine would be 44 yrs. We met when we both worked in an architectural firm in the early 1970s. I moved on after a few yrs, but she stayed and advanced up the ladder. The firm merged with another larger very successful firm and my friend became Project Manager....retired 5 yrs ago.

We live in the same city, used to talk a lot, but now email or talk every few months.  She has been married to the same man for close to 50 yrs...he is also wonderful.

I think we initially connected because she liked my sense of humor and I thought she was one of the nicest, genuine people I have ever known and she is super intelligent. Her life has had no major drama that I'm aware of. Hurdles? No.....not really.

Another very long friendship ended (mutually) 6 yrs ago.  She lived in another state, and we met in college and kept in touch.  She married a very strange, controlling guy and when I visited he and I did not hit it off at all.  He was flat out nasty when I used to call, but she would always make excuses. (He was successful at isolating her from ALL her family members.)  Long to short I got really sick of his attitude and her defending him.  I thought we would make the 50 yr mark but it wasn't meant to be, and I'm fine with that. We had a good run.

I have two other close friends (20+ yrs) who iive in the same city....one male, one female.....no major hurdles.....we talk,see each other every month or so

I steer clear of whiners and people whose lives are full of chaos and drama..

Deal breaker for me is backstabbing - I do not tolerate it. 

How about you?


----------



## Lon (May 7, 2018)

Mine is 66 years. Don & I were teen age budddys, went to Korea, went to different colleges, live in different cities in California. He retired as a homicide/narcotics detective. We talk on the phone several times a year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2018)

My best man and childhood buddy of 61 years.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 7, 2018)

My longest friendship is almost like having a sister, and I really can’t remember much of anything before Joy and I became friends.
 I was probably five and she was 2 when she moved in next door, where her grandparents lived. The two families had already been friends for many years before either of us were born, and actually went through the Great Depression living next to each other. 
It would have been about 1950 when she moved in with her grandparents; so we have been close friends for almost 70 years now. 
I considered Joy’s grandfather as my grandfather, and we grew up together in the same neighboring homes until we were adults and got married. 
Since she now lives in the same house where she grew up (in Idaho) and I now live way out here in Alabama, we seldom get to see each other; however, we keep in touch online and on the phone. 

This picture was probably when she was about 4 and I would have been 7, and the little boy is her cousin, Jimmy, who was about a year younger than me.


----------



## -Oy- (May 7, 2018)

My Wife.

We met aged 11 & 12 - and are still together 43 years later


----------



## Marie5656 (May 7, 2018)

*My two longest have basically been all my life.  One friend and I grew up across the street from each other and were born a month apart.  I still remember when her dad passed away and I went to the wake.  When I went to pay my respects to her mom (who had not seen me in MANY years looked up from her chair and the first thing she said was "Your mom and I were pregnant at the same time".  I looked at my friend and she just did an eye roll.

My other life long friend was 2 or 3 when I was born.  Her mom and mine were child hood friends and we just continued the tradition.
*


----------



## jujube (May 7, 2018)

70 years and counting.  As infants, our mothers would put us out in the yard on a blanket and tell the dog to watch us.  We're still best friends but we don't lay out in the yard naked together any more.......


----------



## fmdog44 (May 8, 2018)

Never put much into friendships. Since I can recall I have been pretty much a loner. I did have friends but often changed friends after a few years. I dated a girl in high school for three years and that is the longest dating I ever did. I never got engaged as when I was about 10 or eleven I knew I was going to be free of commitments all of my life. To this day I don't understand living with one person all of our adult lives. Freedom to do as I please whenever I please has been my motto and since I retired it has come to full bloom as my work was the only thing keeping me from total freedom.


----------



## Gary O' (May 18, 2018)

Longest?
Easy
My buddy since the ‘50s
We still touch






But, longest remaining close?
Easy
My lady
My love
My best friend


----------



## C'est Moi (May 18, 2018)

My BFF and I lived next door to each other from the time we were about 6 years old, so practically a lifetime.   We were maids-of-honor in each other's weddings.   She lives in Austin and I'm in Houston, but we manage to stay in touch and see each other when we can.   I have a couple of other close friends who came into my life as adults; I'm blessed to have such wonderful buddies.   We have shared lots of adventures, lots of laughs, and many tears over the years while raising our families.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 18, 2018)

My girlfriend, Carol, since 3rd grade.


----------



## Linda (Jun 14, 2018)

51 years.  She lives in Texas and I am in California but she is my bestie.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 14, 2018)

I met my closest friend,BettyAlice at church shortly after I joined 24 yrs ago.,we met at a committee meeting.I'm the head of our prayer circle group,she is group member
I talk or email her couple times a week,whenever I'm troubled about something I always ask for her advice or opinion.,I live in the city,she lives south of Buffalo,always look forward to seeing her at church every week.
I have no immediate family living here, my friends,Marcia,her husband,Dave and their two sons,Alexei{my 'movie buddy} ,Dave,Jr  are my "Buffalo family'. They live 2 blocks away,see them all the time,they are also church members. I take the family dog on afternoon walks when they aren't able to. I just think the world of them,would be lost if they weren't in my life.  Sue


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2018)

I've been extremely lucky in having a lasting friendship with 3 people. I met the first girl when she moved in next door to me when we were both 4yrs old. I met 2 other girls when I started school at 5 yrs old. We all are 72yrs old now and are still very good friends and see each other often. In all these years we have never had an argument. They are all very close to my heart.​


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 15, 2018)

My girlfriend who I've known for 45 years. Recently I helped her and her husband move into a nursing home. Very sad for all of us. It saddens me when I think about all the good times we shared and they will no longer be part of our holiday celebrations and family gatherings. I can't get them in our car but I will visit them as long as I can. It just won't be the same.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2018)

We lost her 2 years ago, but BF since age 8.


My friend K.


----------



## Linda (Jun 15, 2018)

That is so sad Radish Rose.  What a beautiful lady she was.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2018)

Linda said:


> That is so sad Radish Rose.  What a beautiful lady she was.



Thanks, L. :love_heart:


----------

